# mkv rabbit brake fluid question



## 44stella (Jul 19, 2009)

I am replacing my brakes, need advice on fluid.

let me know what you guys are running


----------



## stupakjim (Sep 17, 2005)

oem for me.


----------



## IJM (Jul 30, 2001)

For your application I'd just get some DOT 4 fluid from the auto parts store.


----------

